# Do we even have a legal POTUS??



## BadFordRanger (Apr 26, 2014)

After reading copperkid3's thread about Obomb and the immigration I checked my filing cabinet to see if I still had it, and I do.
Whether or not this is a true copy of Obama's Certificate of Birth or not is as good a question as any, but it certainly looks real to me. 
I don't have a way to post a copy of it yet but I will tell you what it says, line by line. 
Top Line: Coast Province General Hospital.
2nd Line: Mombass British Protectorate of Kenya
3rd Line: Certificate Of Birth
4th Line. I think it says Certificate No. _________ with the number 32018 typed on the line with an old type of type writer. 
5th Line. It looks like, Child bearing the name _______________ / Sex ____ with "Barack Hussein Obama II" typed on the first line there and M on the second shorter line after the word Sex. And again, the same type writer was used for that. 
The is some type of seal stamped over the "Child Bearing the name" part of that line and above it but that stamp doesn't cover up any other part of anything from the printed or type written parts of it. 
Now from the 6th Line to the 12th line, there is a solid line with what can be seen were questions below each line that was printed onto the sheet when they were run off by the printing machine and the answers typed in above the lines with, yes again, an old ribbon type writer which would have been used in 1961 so I am going to just print it as is on the certificate, but of course, I can't make the answers appear to be from a 1961 model type writer. 
Line 6. Stanley Ann Obama Durham 11/29/1942 
_________________________________________________
Name of Mother Maiden Surname Date of Birth

Line 7: Barack Hussein Obama 1936
__________________________________________________
Name of Father Date of Birth 


4th day of AUGUST, 1962 7:24 PM
Line 8: on this _________________________at__________________ 


7 pounds 1 ounce 18 inches 6 inches
_______________________________________________________ 
Weight of Child at Birth Length Width between shoulders



Honolulu, Hawaii, Wichita, Kansas,
United States United States
________________________________________________________ 
Residence of Mother Birth Place of Mother



KanyadhianoVillage, NYANZA STUDENT STUDENT
_______________________________________________________

Birth Place of Father Occupation of father Occupation of Mother



James O. W. ABG'AWA Scribbled Signature and then date 8/8/1961
___________________________________________________________
Name of Attending Doctor Signature of Attending Doctor Date



John KWAME Odongo
________________________ 
Supervisor of Obstetrician


Scribbled Signature again 8/7/1961




There is a babies footprint here 

That is the end of sheet. I also noticed a description with the dates, which may or may now say anything, but if this was a fake, it seems to me that whomever went through all the trouble to do this, would have surely made sure there wasn't a screw up like that on it. 

Now below this there is this added to it that you can plainly tell was done on a computer sop here it is as is.

Note the footprint!!
The local Muslim Imam in Mombasa named Barack with his Muslim middle name Hussein so his official name on Hussein Obama II.
The grandmother of Barack Hussein Obama Jr. reveals the story of his birth Mombasa , Kenya, a seaport aft (the end of that line is missing and the next line starts with)
pains while swimming at ocean beach in Mombasa
....... (I haven't a clue about those dots! 
On August 4, 1961 Obama's mother, father, and grandmother were attending a Muslim festival in Mombasa , Ke (And that line stops there)
Mother had been refused entry to airplanes due to her nine month pregnancy. It was a hot August day at the fe ( and again the line ends there)
the beach to cool off. While swimming in the ocean his mother experienced labor pains so she was rushed to the Cc (I think that small c was actually an o that got cut off.)
General Hospital, Mombasa, Kenyta where Obama was born a few hours later at 7:21 pm on August 4, 1961(wh, (and that line ended there. 
Four days later his mother flew to Hawaii and registered his birth in Honolulu as a certificate of live birth which c (End of line)
of birth."
Letter from Kitau in Mombasa, Kenya ......
I happen to be Kenyan. I was born 1 month before Obama at Mombasa medical center. I am a teacher here at (End of line) 
in Kenya. I compared my birth certificate to the one that has been put out by the Taitz and mine is exactly the sam (and that line ended too.)

I got this off of Yahoo some time back when there was all the to do going on about it and all it says at the top of the page is Fw: Fwd: Well Here It Is!- Inbox - Yahoo! Mail  Page 4 of 7, but this one sheet is all I have, and I think it was all of it I ever had so I haven't a clue as to what was on the other 6 sheets. 

I don't know about anyone else, but looking at this copy, I don't have any doubt that we do not have a legally held POTUS! 
And if this ids true, this means that both sides of congress and the house is in cahoots on keeping this hidden. 
Now it that is also true, that in its self, is total truth that what my father said when he said President Kennedy was killed, which was both sides work with each other to keep us blaming one side or the other. 
There are no jackasses, per se nor elephants on the other side! They are both the same animals, and that would be a serpent with twin heads. 
I would at least like to think that we can now all, or nearly all of us can now agree that our own government conspired to kill Kennedy, and I just can't for the life of me figure out some people that now actually does believe that, can't believe or won't even open their minds up to the facts about the Waco Massacre, Oklahoma City Bombing, and the twin Towers. 
Shouldn't one reasonably assume! 

Godspeed

Ranger


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

Google image search, c&p url

http://www.thepowerhour.com/images/birth4.jpg


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

It's been thoroughly debunked as a forgery.


----------



## BadFordRanger (Apr 26, 2014)

Tiempo said:


> It's been thoroughly debunked as a forgery by the way.


Yea, well who thoroughly debunked it? Joe Biden or one of the Senators. 

It was also thoroughly debunked that Kennedy was killed by more than one rifle also, more than half a century ago! 
Do you still believe those lies too??? 
You can lead a horse to water but you surely can't make him drink it, can you? 

Ranger.


----------



## davel745 (Feb 2, 2009)

my take is that he is an illegal alien and a muslim. How he got into office is being looked at in a round about way by Megan Kelly. The Aires guy is how this fiasco came about. Aires needs to be prosecuted and so does his minion Obummer.


----------



## edcopp (Oct 9, 2004)

BadFordRanger said:


> After reading copperkid3's thread about Obomb and the immigration I checked my filing cabinet to see if I still had it, and I do.
> Whether or not this is a true copy of Obama's Certificate of Birth or not is as good a question as any, but it certainly looks real to me.
> I don't have a way to post a copy of it yet but I will tell you what it says, line by line.
> Top Line: Coast Province General Hospital.
> ...


NO. Next question.


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

BadFordRanger said:


> Yea, well who thoroughly debunked it? Joe Biden or one of the Senators. ...


It was 'obtained' by a known, convicted forger who brought it to the world by offering for sale on Ebay. Does that scream credibility to you?


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

I really wish we could get past the "he doesn't belong in the White House" thing. We seem to discuss that more than we discuss his policy.


----------



## Lazaryss (Jul 28, 2012)

Nevada said:


> I really wish we could get past the "he doesn't belong in the White House" thing. We seem to discuss that more than we discuss his policy.


I completely agree. It honestly is well past the point of mattering at all, no matter which side of that argument you are on. The simple fact is even if it is true, it won't turn back the clock to 2008. The focus needs to be on his policies and how they are affecting the country and the people who live here, as well as his foreign policies and how they affect the world and our standing in it.


----------



## BlackFeather (Jun 17, 2014)

The reason it matters whether he is a citizen or not is that if he isn't, everything he has signed into law, every appointment, he had no right to do. I could be all undone. It would be a constitutional crisis. He and his wife should be charged with fraud, and all the tax payer's money for trips ect.. should have to be repaid. Those that knew in the democratic party should also be charged with defrauding the American people. It's a matter of justice. Personally it would probably be swept under the rug because most of our leaders are corrupt and in the pocket of big business and big banks, who really run this country.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

BlackFeather said:


> The reason it matters whether he is a citizen or not is that if he isn't, everything he has signed into law, every appointment, he had no right to do. I could be all undone.


Even if he was somehow proven to not be a citizen and removed from office, he was still elected and sworn in accordance with the constitution and federal law. What do you rely on to suggest that everything he did while in office might have to be reversed?


----------



## JeffreyD (Dec 27, 2006)

Nevada said:


> Even if he was somehow proven to not be a citizen and removed from office, he was still elected and sworn in accordance with the constitution and federal law. What do you rely on to suggest that everything he did while in office might have to be reversed?


Because he was elected on false pretenses! It wasn't Constitutional if he isn't who he says he is! That's why! He lied, Pelosi lied, Reid lied, anyone who vetted him lied.

Any law that was passed by this administration would be null and void! It really is that simple!!


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

JeffreyD said:


> Because he was elected on false pretenses! It wasn't Constitutional if he isn't who he says he is! That's why! He lied, Pelosi lied, Reid lied, anyone who vetted him lied.
> 
> Any law that was passed by this administration would be null and void! It really is that simple!!


No, what's really simple is that he's an American citizen


----------



## Jason72 (Jul 21, 2013)

Tiempo said:


> No, what's really simple is that he's an American citizen


 Highly unlikely considering that he has every record sealed. The real gist of it is he either committed fraud by being a foreigner or he committed felonies by receiving aid as a foreign student. So it is important to unseal his records as we know he wasn't a good student by his own admissions and he could and should be triad for treason as not be ever qualified to be president. :hobbyhors


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Jason72 said:


> Highly unlikely considering that he has every record sealed. The real gist of it is he either committed fraud by being a foreigner or he committed felonies by receiving aid as a foreign student. So it is important to unseal his records as we know he wasn't a good student by his own admissions and he could and should be triad for treason as not be ever qualified to be president. :hobbyhors


I still don't like the "he doesn't belong in the White House" argument.


----------



## Jason72 (Jul 21, 2013)

Nevada said:


> I still don't like the "he doesn't belong in the White House" argument.


 No, You wouldn't as what ever he has done or what ever law he breaks you still agree with him on 99 percent of things. Funny, how they send 1000 of lawyers to investigate and tear apart a governor vice-president wanna be, but give the man of color a free pass? Huh? Sounds pretty fare to me? I think the democrats would of won regardless, but we would be talking about clintons second term instead of the manchurian man.


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

Jason72 said:


> Highly unlikely considering that he has every record sealed. ..


Also debunked.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Forget it. I don't want to discuss race.


----------



## Jason72 (Jul 21, 2013)

Tiempo said:


> Also debunked.


 No, it hasn't other than his stolen Colombian records that show a 2.31 gpa. Not even close to getting into Harvard. How bout the lies I was poor, but his family is personal friends with a governor? His whole life story is a lie! Nevada I would have easily have voted for Cain, so you can't use racism as a reason why I don't like your man.:nono:


----------



## Jason72 (Jul 21, 2013)

Nevada said:


> Forget it. I don't want to discuss race.


 Why not? It has nothing to do with race. I bet you don't like Ben Carson? Is it that you don't like his race? Does it make you feel better about voting money out of public coffers for yourself that you voted for a man of color? :bored:


----------



## mistletoad (Apr 17, 2003)

Jason72 said:


> but give the man of color a free pass? Huh?





Jason72 said:


> It has nothing to do with race.


Yeah, sure. I believe you.:bored:


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

There is NOT ONE piece of info. that I have ever seen that implicates that BHO is even a Citizen. NOT ONE and I have spent thousands of hours searching, reading looking at photoshopped photos, forged birth certs. of all kinds. The one O posted at the WH.gov is an absoloute forgery as is his SS# and his Selective service App. Yes, there is a fake BC( IIRC 3 ofthem so far by O himself) put out -BY OBOTS to fool others. The LS certificate has never been proven a forgery, tho supposidably he is a forger, I don't suppose a "normal" person would be willing to pay a bribe to hosptial personial to give them a copy of a cert. when it was supposidably "not there" .


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

Jason72 said:


> No, it hasn't other than his stolen Colombian records that show a 2.31 gpa. Not even close to getting into Harvard. How bout the lies I was poor, but his family is personal friends with a governor? His whole life story is a lie! Nevada I would have easily have voted for Cain, so you can't use racism as a reason why I don't like your man.:nono:


He's Colombian now?!


----------



## Jason72 (Jul 21, 2013)

mistletoad said:


> Yeah, sure. I believe you.:bored:


 Redirection much? You don't like the fact that people don't like what he stands for so you attack the person. I'm sure you voted for him out of months of research or by personal bias? I'm sure plenty of democrats are scared of a strong women so they didn't vote for Palin based on the fact they didn't want a strong women?


----------



## mistletoad (Apr 17, 2003)

He was sworn in by the Chief Justice of the Supreme Court, who exactly is going to rule that unconstitutional?


----------



## Jason72 (Jul 21, 2013)

Tiempo said:


> He's Colombian now?!


 University, duh, but you already knew everything about him? How about him directly saying he couldn't write, but he self wrote two books?


----------



## mistletoad (Apr 17, 2003)

Jason72 said:


> Redirection much? You don't like the fact that people don't like what he stands for so you attack the person. I'm sure you voted for him out of months of research or by personal bias? I'm sure plenty of democrats are scared of a strong women so they didn't vote for Palin based on the fact they didn't want a strong women?


Your words, your redirection. And now you want to redirect again to my voting record. Let me help you there - I didn't vote for him.


----------



## Jason72 (Jul 21, 2013)

mistletoad said:


> He was sworn in by the Chief Justice of the Supreme Court, who exactly is going to rule that unconstitutional?


 What does that have to do with you not liking strong women?:umno:


----------



## Jason72 (Jul 21, 2013)

mistletoad said:


> Your words, your redirection. And now you want to redirect again to my voting record. Let me help you there - I didn't vote for him.


 See how this goes no one wins when you attack the person or redirect to avoid the simple facts.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

mistletoad said:


> Yeah, sure. I believe you.:bored:


 If the father that he claimes on his fake "paperwork" is his father , he is 6.25% Black, 50 % White(Mother) and the rest is ARAB. And people wounder what his connections are that he won't let the Keestone pipeline go thru and his actions in the ME-and the $$$ that were donated to Harvard to get him by an ARAB. Did you really think O had the brains to get himself in. :huh:Now sinse Billy Ayers is in the media right now go look up the statement(affidaavit) by his parents Mailman of 30 years. 
Sure, someone is going to come along and say -it's all been debunked-any obot on anyday would come out and "debunk" what the media and the goverment has shut down-they don't want us to know we(not some of us) have been PUNKED.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Tiempo said:


> It was 'obtained' by a known, convicted forger who brought it to the world by offering for sale on Ebay. Does that scream credibility to you?


 Joe Biden's son was involved with shutting up Obama's sex partner, now he is got a cushy job involved with oil in Putin terroriory.


----------



## JeffreyD (Dec 27, 2006)

Tiempo said:


> No, what's really simple is that he's an American citizen


Then he should un-seal ALL his records and let the world know what he's hiding! If he's not hiding anything, why we're millions spent on sealing them? Maybe Kagen knows!!


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

http://www.factcheck.org/2012/07/obamas-sealed-records/


----------



## JeffreyD (Dec 27, 2006)

Tiempo said:


> http://www.factcheck.org/2012/07/obamas-sealed-records/


You should look at who Brooks Jackson is, along with the Annenberg foundation. Right there is your answer if their a biased site. They are! Annenberg and Ayers are very close, you should fact check yourself before trying to pass off a biased site like that for reference. There is enough court information about Kagen and the law firm she worked for that is available to the public. If you don't want to research it for yourself, and are willing to use seriously biased sites for your news sources, well, it says a lot!


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

JeffreyD said:


> You should look at who Brooks Jackson is, along with the Annenberg foundation. Right there is your answer if their a biased site. They are! Annenberg and Ayers are very close, you should fact check yourself before trying to pass off a biased site like that for reference. There is enough court information about Kagen and the law firm she worked for that is available to the public. If you don't want to research it for yourself, and are willing to use seriously biased sites for your news sources, well, it says a lot!


Alrighty then, give me some credible, non biased sources to support your case.


----------



## JeffreyD (Dec 27, 2006)

Tiempo said:


> Alrighty then, give me some credible, non biased sources to support your case.


I don't have a case, I'm not an attorney, and it's very simple to research for yourself! Most liberals won't bother checking facts that might support the opposition, asking me to provide "proof" isn't the answer, doing it yourself is!


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

I gave you a link and it wasn't to your satisfaction so I'm asking you for a credible, non biased birther theory source.


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

Eo 13489


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

http://badfiction.typepad.com/badfiction/the-executive-order-13489-myth.html



> .....So what did Obama's Executive Order 13489 do?
> It is almost word for word an exact copy of Reagan's order of 18 January 1989, and has the effect of expanding access to Presidential records by specifically revoking Bush's order of 5 November 2001.
> Here's the other thing that birthers don't seem to understand about Executive Order 13489.
> It only applies to Presidential Records, not the records before one became president. And there's nothing in Executive Order 13489 that hides the pre-Presidential records at all.....


----------



## MJsLady (Aug 16, 2006)

Personally if one wishes to attain ANY office in the ruling bodies of this country, be it city, state or fed, they need their records to be an open book.

Otherwise who knows what lurks in their life that could come back and hurt this nation.

Is he legal? I dunno. Is he muslim? I dunno. I do know he is an islamist sympathizer who does not believe they are terrorists. His actions for the last 6 years say that much and as such he should not be ruling this country when islamists are at war with us.


----------



## JeffreyD (Dec 27, 2006)

Tiempo said:


> http://badfiction.typepad.com/badfiction/the-executive-order-13489-myth.html


You could have used the time you took to make these posts to further your education. Instead we get more from sites that use the term "birther". Yeah, that's not a biased site! Eo's and laws mean nothing to this administration so why should I believe a site as biased as that. Come on, you can do better than this! There are plenty of law reference sites that have the rulings from Kagen law firm! You just want to have to courage to go look!


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

JeffreyD said:


> Eo's and laws mean nothing to this administration so why should I believe a site as biased as that.


You're aware that Bush issued far more EO's that Obama has, aren't you? And the Bush EO's were much more controversial & far-reaching.


----------



## Jason72 (Jul 21, 2013)

Tiempo said:


> http://badfiction.typepad.com/badfiction/the-executive-order-13489-myth.html


 Read the Pittsburgh post article stating he has a Connecticut ss number and he liad about never meeting his uncle. when his uncle was living with him. Seams he makes a habit of lying. What do you love about him? His lies or his fake past?


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

Almost. 

She almost lived thru the car accident.

....almost the same as Reagan......

You almost convinced me but the devil is in the difference...


----------



## Twobottom (Sep 29, 2013)

IT DOESNT MATTER! This whole discussion is premised on the idea that there is a constitution or body of law that has to be followed. It is not being followed on so many fronts. Read the constitution, read the bill of rights, almost all of these "laws" are being circumvented, warped, or just plain ignored. 

If the fourth amendment applies, then it would be IMPOSSIBLE for a random police checkpoint to exist, or NSA spying without a warrant. If the second amendment applies then it would be impossible for any law to be passed that could limit your right to own and CARRY a firearm anywhere in public.

You all know very well that the constitution is not being followed by the government, so why do you insist that it is a valid, body of law that will protect you from infringement?? It's ignored whenever it's an inconvenience. IDK how anyone can still be under the illusion that there is a magical document that limits the government, or that somehow that HAVE to follow it. The absolute reality is that it doesn't and they don't. They have the power of force and if they say Obama is president, and they tell the network news not to discuss it then thats just the way it will be.


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

Oh the Hilary defence.


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

Nevada said:


> You're aware that Bush issued far more EO's that Obama has, aren't you? And the Bush EO's were much more controversial & far-reaching.


Tell you what I have more pennies that my best friend who gets a 5million dollar bonus each Christmas in a check. So since I have many icons and she gets just one check do I have more wealth?


Now, Bush did not set up to pick up Americans with out charges, detain them somewhere unknown, for any length on time with no charges .


----------



## JeffreyD (Dec 27, 2006)

Nevada said:


> You're aware that Bush issued far more EO's that Obama has, aren't you? And the Bush EO's were much more controversial & far-reaching.


Like which ones?


----------



## JeffreyD (Dec 27, 2006)

kasilofhome said:


> Tell you what I have more pennies that my best friend who gets a 5million dollar bonus each Christmas in a check. So since I have many icons and she gets just one check do I have more wealth?
> 
> 
> Now, Bush did not set up to pick up Americans with out charges, detain them somewhere unknown, for any length on time with no charges .


Or have them killed without due process! Obama has proven beyond reasonable doubt that he supports terrorists both foreign and domestic and should be tried for treason, and war crimes. New term for Obama.......droning! !


----------



## MJsLady (Aug 16, 2006)

The number of eos does not matter.
It is the substance in them that counts.


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

Let's compare serial Jay walker to a one time rapist.


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

JeffreyD said:


> You could have used the time you took to make these posts to further your education. Instead we get more from sites that use the term "birther". Yeah, that's not a biased site! Eo's and laws mean nothing to this administration so why should I believe a site as biased as that. Come on, you can do better than this! There are plenty of law reference sites that have the rulings from Kagen law firm! You just want to have to courage to go look!


The link contained hyperlinks to the texts of all the EOs which is why I used it, read them and compare them if you want the truth. You accuse me of being intellectually lazy yet you don't bother to look beyond the end of your nose to original source material when it's handed to you.

If you want the truth always go to the OS whenever possible.

The truth is that the sealed records claim is crapola.


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

Jason72 said:


> Read the Pittsburgh post article stating he has a Connecticut ss number and he liad about never meeting his uncle. when his uncle was living with him. Seams he makes a habit of lying. What do you love about him? His lies or his fake past?


In answer to your question, love? Nothing. I like a few things, dislike others but I prefer to focus my energies on actual policy, I have no tolerance for BS conspiracy theories.

There are very real conspiricies, lies and cover ups like the IRS email debacle. This birther stuff is just stupid.


----------



## BadFordRanger (Apr 26, 2014)

JeffreyD said:


> Like which ones?


Bush had some EO's that were just as illegal as Obama's are. 
The right and left aren't enemies. It's just a show so they an all get their way at whatever they care to do. 

Tiempo, for someone that has no tolerance for BS conspiracy theories that are stupid, you sure do waste a lot of time on this thread! 

Ranger


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

Nevada said:


> You're aware that Bush issued far more EO's that Obama has, aren't you? And the Bush EO's were much more controversial & far-reaching.


I really don't care if Bush issued 3000 EOs. The ones of Obama we're speaking of are the ones that are illegal. ILLEGAL. Against the Constitution. As in the 13 times SCOTUS slapped ol' Idiotincharge lately.
How many EOs did SCOTUS deem unconstitutional of Bush's?

Your comparison is like saying Jesse James only went to the banks 6 times while the farmers went 100 times.


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

BadFordRanger said:


> Bush had some EO's that were just as illegal as Obama's are.
> The right and left aren't enemies. It's just a show so they an all get their way at whatever they care to do.
> 
> Tiempo, for someone that has no tolerance for BS conspiracy theories that are stupid, you sure do waste a lot of time on this thread!
> ...


Did SCOTUS rule any of Bush's unconstitutional?


----------



## BadFordRanger (Apr 26, 2014)

Tricky Grama said:


> I really don't care if Bush issued 3000 EOs. The ones of Obama we're speaking of are the ones that are illegal. ILLEGAL. Against the Constitution. As in the 13 times SCOTUS slapped ol' Idiotincharge lately.
> How many EOs did SCOTUS deem unconstitutional of Bush's?
> 
> Your comparison is like saying Jesse James only went to the banks 6 times while the farmers went 100 times.


I was mainly speaking about the way he went about getting us back into the Middle East again and for what? 
They both should have been spending all those billion of dollars closing the borders, IMHO. 
But I agree, O'bomb'us is the leader by far, so far. 
But Bush started opening the gates to let any POTUS do as they please regardless of what anyone else said. 

Ranger


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Tricky Grama said:


> Did SCOTUS rule any of Bush's unconstitutional?


Sure.

http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/article/2006/11/28/AR2006112801438.html


----------



## JeffreyD (Dec 27, 2006)

Nevada said:


> Sure.
> 
> http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/article/2006/11/28/AR2006112801438.html


Not the supreme court. That was an eo that would have stopped the funding of terrorist groups.

That's all you have?


----------



## JeffreyD (Dec 27, 2006)

Tiempo said:


> The link contained hyperlinks to the texts of all the EOs which is why I used it, read them and compare them if you want the truth. You accuse me of being intellectually lazy yet you don't bother to look beyond the end of your nose to original source material when it's handed to you.
> 
> If you want the truth always go to the OS whenever possible.
> 
> The truth is that the sealed records claim is crapola.


Just like most of the links you're posting here are crapola. Lets start with just one. Can you provide his college records or provide a link so I can read them. If you can i will apologise! But you won't be able to, and you need to ask your self......why can't I. Look, if you can't acknowledge the fact that Obama is the biggest lier the Whitehouse has ever had, you have a very subjective opinion.


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

BadFordRanger said:


> Bush had some EO's that were just as illegal as Obama's are.
> The right and left aren't enemies. It's just a show so they an all get their way at whatever they care to do.
> 
> Tiempo, for someone that has no tolerance for BS conspiracy theories that are stupid, you sure do waste a lot of time on this thread!
> ...


I put my back out so I have more time to waste than I would like right now.


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

JeffreyD said:


> Just like most of the links you're posting here are crapola. Lets start with just one. Can you provide his college records or provide a link so I can read them. If you can i will apologise! But you won't be able to, and you need to ask your self......why can't I. Look, if you can't acknowledge the fact that Obama is the biggest lier the Whitehouse has ever had, you have a very subjective opinion.


I provided links to the texts of the separate EOs so you can compare them, did you?

College records are not public.


----------



## Jason72 (Jul 21, 2013)

Tiempo said:


> In answer to your question, love? Nothing. I like a few things, dislike others but I prefer to focus my energies on actual policy, I have no tolerance for BS conspiracy theories.
> 
> There are very real conspiricies, lies and cover ups like the IRS email debacle. This birther stuff is just stupid.


 Funny, What you call bs would have saved us from all these other scandals? If the media and the democratic party would have properly vetted him we would be further ahead and there wouldn't be this hanging over him. I think it's bs when you blindly support him without any facts that he has helped america. If I recall liberals where more than happy to make up a phoney national guard scandal on Busch.


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

Why do you assume I blindly support him? 

Because I don't believe birther conspiracies I must agree with everything he does? That's absurd.


----------



## Win07_351 (Dec 7, 2008)

No matter what time in history, every tyrant has their apologists.


----------



## Win07_351 (Dec 7, 2008)

Tiempo said:


> Why do you assume I blindly support him?


Voting has its consequences. When you vote for somebody, you are indirectly responsible for the policies that man/woman represents and enacts. You are responsible before God and your fellow man.


----------



## BadFordRanger (Apr 26, 2014)

Tiempo said:


> I provided links to the texts of the separate EOs so you can compare them, did you?
> 
> College records are not public.


No Tiempo, collage records are not public, but can you give us a reason that he finds it easier to hide them instead of showing it all, unless he has something to hid because he lied? 

It seems that most people are proud of their college records. Wonder just why he isn't? 
It also seems to me that any red blooded American would want to know if the POTUS lied about anything, must less his college. That's a heck of a place for him to start hiding evidence of lying, wouldn't you think? Oh that's right. You believe all this is BS, I forgot for a second!

Ranger


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

Win07_351 said:


> No matter what time in history, every tyrant has their apologists.


How is not believing birther conspiracies being an apologist?

I already said I don't agree with much of his policy. There's so much tunnel vision in this thread, so many assumptions made.


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

Win07_351 said:


> Voting has its consequences. When you vote for somebody, you are indirectly responsible for the policies that man/woman represents and enacts. You are responsible before God and your fellow man.


More assumptions. I didn't vote for him.

Nor to I subscribe to any god/s


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

BadFordRanger said:


> No Tiempo, collage records are not public, but can you give us a reason that he finds it easier to hide them instead of showing it all, unless he has something to hid because he lied?
> 
> It seems that most people are proud of their college records. Wonder just why he isn't?
> It also seems to me that any red blooded American would want to know if the POTUS lied about anything, must less his college. That's a heck of a place for him to start hiding evidence of lying, wouldn't you think? Oh that's right. You believe all this is BS, I forgot for a second!
> ...


Are you as curious about why no previous presidents have ever released their college transcripts either?


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

He is a line many have heard
Bush did 

He was a solid C student. Not one A 4 no passes and at the bottom of his class is where he ranked. The were leaked ....but but in 2008 he did open them up.


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

kasilofhome said:


> He is a line many have heard
> Bush did
> 
> He was a solid C student. Not one A 4 no passes and at the bottom of his class is where he ranked. The were leaked ....but but in 2008 he did open them up.


After they were leaked. Do you really think he would have if they hadn't been leaked first?


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

Bush did it first .....fact
V
Obama could open up his files and not be the only one

Early on with this pres did not a few people get a spanking for checking up on Obama?


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

LOL...ok.


----------



## Jason72 (Jul 21, 2013)

Tiempo said:


> Are you as curious about why no previous presidents have ever released their college transcripts either?


 But the other presidents didn't run on the fact that they where so much smarter than the other challengers. If your record is so good why hide it? This just shows us what he is doing now by covering up scandals is what he has done since the beginning. He started his own mess by bragging about things he couldn't back up with his record.


----------



## Scott SW Ohio (Sep 20, 2003)

Tiempo said:


> I put my back out so I have more time to waste than I would like right now.


Tiempo, I am sorry to hear about your back and sympathize with your situation. Two years ago I tore a back muscle and spent a week immobilized at home, and that week was my most prolific ever for posting on HT.

I hope you are much better today and back to your real life soon.


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

As a side note....

I'm not all that sure that doing better in school is a good indicator of how good a President will be. I've 'only' got a dual bachelor's degree, and work with any number of people who have Master's, Doctorates and the like as I pursue my daily job (an IT supervisor on Fort Leonard Wood).

As such, I am absolutely convinced that one's education is often inversely proportional to common sense and wisdom.


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

He hides his school records because he did so poorly. 
It was big money under the table and influence that got him into Have-ard........
With out a major "contribution" those hi-end schools he went too wont touch those C- D grade average num-num's.

If I am wrong then show me and the world, his grades.........?!?!

I will not hold my breath waiting for an answer.........


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Jim-mi said:


> He hides his school records because he did so poorly.
> It was big money under the table and influence that got him into Have-ard........
> With out a major "contribution" those hi-end schools he went too wont touch those C- D grade average num-num's.
> 
> ...


 Well he was so high on booze and pot, he had to have BAD grades, and then BEGS the question how did he ever, and I mean ever get into college?


----------



## davel745 (Feb 2, 2009)

arabian knight said:


> Well he was so high on booze and pot, he had to have BAD grades, and then BEGS the question how did he ever, and I mean ever get into college?


It was crack


----------



## BadFordRanger (Apr 26, 2014)

Well, I don't know about how smart he is. I truly don't believe that he is legally the POTUS, but he has hoodwinked the US for what, about 6 years now?
But I have taken three online surveys in the last week and on everything across the board, he is running between a 75 & 81% of an un-approval rating! 

Ranger


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

Jim-mi said:


> He hides his school records because he did so poorly.
> It was big money under the table and influence that got him into Have-ard........
> With out a major "contribution" those hi-end schools he went too wont touch those C- D grade average num-num's.
> 
> ...


I'll challenge that, Jim.
He's hiding his records b/c he went to college on a FOREIGN student's scholarship.


----------



## Phil V. (May 31, 2013)

BadFordRanger said:


> Well, I don't know about how smart he is. I truly don't believe that he is legally the POTUS, but he has hoodwinked the US for what, about 6 years now?
> But I have taken three online surveys in the last week and on everything across the board, he is running between a 75 & 81% of an un-approval rating!
> 
> Ranger


I remember a POTUS that appointed by a judge and not elected by the people. According to the constitution that his term illegal. Don't know how to post it but it's there.


----------



## MJsLady (Aug 16, 2006)

What I want to know is why would any one pick this weak chinned guy to do this with?

I know he is not qualified. I know he lies when he says he is a constitutional lawyer. It seems folks like me know it better than he does at this point. 

Could it be he really is a puppet for a foreign power? If so is or has he done the job they set him up for or has the people of this nation stymied many of their efforts?

Something is wrong I just haven't decided what it is. I jsut can't imagine some one singling out this know nothing and riging his life to make him president... it isn't logical.


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

Scott SW Ohio said:


> Tiempo, I am sorry to hear about your back and sympathize with your situation. Two years ago I tore a back muscle and spent a week immobilized at home, and that week was my most prolific ever for posting on HT.
> 
> I hope you are much better today and back to your real life soon.


Thank you, this one seems to be improving faster than the 'attacks' (I have piriformis syndrome) usually do. I never lost the ability to walk this time, just reduced to a hobble..which is nice 

Now if hubby and I could kick this tummy bug!


----------



## Oggie (May 29, 2003)

Tiempo said:


> Thank you, this one seems to be improving faster than the 'attacks' (I have piriformis syndrome) usually do. I never lost the ability to walk this time, just reduced to a hobble..which is nice
> 
> Now if hubby and I could kick this tummy bug!


Obviously, you have been smitten by all that is holy because you insist on voicing a sane stance on President Obama.


----------



## Jason72 (Jul 21, 2013)

Oggie said:


> Obviously, you have been smitten by all that is holy because you insist on voicing a sane stance on President Obama.


 What sane stance? I just wonder how worshippers of him can even type straight.


----------



## BadFordRanger (Apr 26, 2014)

MJsLady said:


> What I want to know is why would any one pick this weak chinned guy to do this with?
> 
> I know he is not qualified. I know he lies when he says he is a constitutional lawyer. It seems folks like me know it better than he does at this point.
> 
> ...


MJsLady, I am sure that he is a puppet without a doubt, but I think the ones that pulls the strings are from America. 
One thing I do think, is that way back nearly a century ago when the government declared War of the Mafia, the Mafia secretly won the War and they own this country.
I watched a video a couple of weeks ago of a man that looked at the 9/11 massacre from a completely different angle that I had ever looked at it, and one point that he made was watching that video of Bush setting in the class room in Fla. when all this was going on and he was correct about one thing, regardless of what the reason was, Bush was surely scared of something or someone very badly and they left him hanging out to dry that day.

Ranger


----------

